# es que



## alexilion

He oído que ena algunas regiones de España, "es que" se pronuncia algo como "ej que". Quiería saber de cuales regiones es esta pronunciación y si esto ocurre siempre que el "s" se sigue por el sonido [k].


----------



## Domtom

-
No creo que nadie lo pronuncie así, al menos que yo sepa, y soy nativo.


----------



## Fernando

En Madrid es desagradablemente frecuente y a mí mismo me sale ocasionalmente. El antiguo presidente de Castilla-La Mancha (Sr. Bono) era famoso por ello.


----------



## krolaina

Fernando said:


> En Madrid es desagradablemente frecuente y a mí mismo me sale ocasionalmente. El antiguo presidente de Castilla-La Mancha (Sr. Bono) era famoso por ello.


 
Y tanto Fernando. A veces es incluso motivo de mofa por parte de algunos...muy guays, diría yo. 

Alexilion, no es que sea una pronunciación propia de una región, NO SE PUEDE DECIR EJ QUE, pero como dice Fernando, a veces sale solo.

Saludos.


----------



## ena 63

Domtom said:


> -
> No creo que nadie lo pronuncie así, al menos que yo sepa, y soy nativo.



Confirmo que en Madrid (desgraciadamente, sí) es bastante frecuente, y me extraña Domtom, que si vives en España, no hayas oído al Señor Bono (o a sus múltiples imitadores ), que como bien ha dicho Fernando, es-era conocidísimo por ello, y como él es de Albacete, a lo mejor también se dice por allí, no lo sé.

Saludos


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Muy buenos días a todos, ¿qué tal?

Os recomiendo que echéis un vistazo a este hilo de hace un mes aproximadamente DialettoDiMadrid. (Hay posts en italiano, pero la mayoría están en castellano).

Según el compañero Faranji, un chico brasileño, éste es un fenómeno llamado "ejqueísmo" 

Pues, Domtom, a mí también me resulta muy extraño que no lo hayas oído jamás. Como decía en el otro hilo, supongo que por influencia de la televisión, hay mucha gente que incluso ha incorporado este rasgo fonético en el catalán . La verdad es que (ejque ) suena de lo más horrible, por lo menos en la lengua de Ramon Llull y Josep Pla. Tengo que confesar que, personalmente, los "ejques" es lo que menos me gusta de Madrid, pero también es cierto que mucha gente de la capital de España no habla así.

Lo de Bono sí es verdad: ¡es el mejor ejemplo! Yo también lo mencioné en el otro hilo.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## alexilion

Me parece que,aparte de mi, a nadie le gusta esta pronunciación. Pues, la verdad ej que  a mi me suena una pronunciación muy suavecita y muy española (..los estereotipos griegos para los españoles)


----------



## Domtom

ena 63 said:


> Confirmo que en Madrid (...) es bastante frecuente, y me extraña Domtom, que si vives en España, no hayas oído al Señor Bono (...), que como bien ha dicho Fernando, es-era conocidísimo por ello


 
También he estado unos años en Francia...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

alexilion said:


> Me parece que,aparte de mi, a nadie le gusta esta pronunciación. Pues, la verdad ej que  a mi me suena una pronunciación muy suavecita y muy española (..los estereotipos griegos para los españoles)


 
Lo mejor será que te lo confirme algún compañero argentino, Alexilion, pero creo que ahí también tienen un rasgo fonético similar.

Me choca lo de "pronunciación suavecita"... ¡precisamente no lo es nada!; por lo menos, según mis oídos... Ya ves... ¡aquí gusta más bien poco!


----------



## hosec

Hola a todos:

Unas apreciaciones:
a.- lo de Bono es ridículo: no conozco a ningún otro albaceteño que hable así. Es cierto que la asimilación de la -s- a la consonante siguiente es un hecho en esta zona, pero el caso de Bono es algo realmente extraordinario: nadie dice "mijmo", "ijla" o "ejte", como podría decir perfectamente él. Sí se asimila la -s- a la -m-, la -l- o la -t- que la siguen, pero no se hace velar si no la sigue un sonido velar; acerca su punto de articulación al de la otra consonante y se nasaliza, se lateraliza o se dentaliza (en estos casos).
b.- tampoco es cierto que se pronuncie exactamente "ej que": hay un acercamiento hacia el velo, pero sin llegar a realizar el sonido de una "j". "Ej que" no es más que una pronunciación muy extrema (a veces sale, pero sólo a veces).
c.- Alexilion: eres la primera persona no albaceteña (bueno, esto no sólo es frecuente en Albacete, se extiende a otras zonas de La Mancha) a la que oigo (es un decir lo de "oír") decir que le gusta ese acento. Ole tu salero: me has alegrado la tarde.


Salud


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

hosec said:


> lo de Bono es ridículo: no conozco a ningún otro albaceteño que hable así. Es cierto que la asimilación de la -s- a la consonante siguiente es un hecho en esta zona, pero el caso de Bono es algo realmente extraordinario: nadie dice "mijmo", "ijla" o "ejte", como podría decir perfectamente él. Sí se asimila la -s- a la -m-, la -l- o la -t- que la siguen, pero no se hace velar si no la sigue un sonido velar; acerca su punto de articulación al de la otra consonante y se nasaliza, se lateraliza o se dentaliza (en estos casos).


 
Bueno, no sabemos la vida privada del buen hombre...Quizás su padre era de otra parte, o se crió en algún rincón de Madrid donde el "ej que" es característico... Lo que sé es que no es de Albacete capi, sino de un pueblo: pasé por el lugar cuando hice la ruta del Quijote, pero ya no recuerdo el nombre (si no recuerdo mal, ya está por la zona de abajo, por donde los chorros del río Mundo).

Y sí es muy bestia lo de Bono: aquí, en Catalunya Ràdio, lo imitan tan biennnnnnnnnnn.


----------



## krolaina

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Quizás su padre era de otra parte, o se crió en algún rincón de Madrid donde el "ej que" es característico...


 
A ver, a ver...mójate! La verdad es que yo pensaba que sólo se decía y oía en ciertos...sectores, digamos, de Madrid. Salvo el caso de Bono, jamás lo he oído (gracias a Dios) fuera de estos lares. 

Y coincido con Hosec, no es exactamente el sonido "j"...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

krolaina said:


> A ver, a ver...mójate! La verdad es que yo pensaba que sólo se decía y oía en ciertos...sectores, digamos, de Madrid.


 
Ay, Kroli, ya sabes que yo no soy madrileña, sino "catalaneta"...  A mí me habían dicho que en ciertas zonas de Madrid el "ej que" (vaaaaaaaaaaaale, con la "j" suavecilla...) se oye más que en otras... Vaya, que dudo que por el barrio de Salamanca o por la Moraleja se oigan muchos "ej ques"... 

Yo a veces vengo a trabajar a Madrid y me relaciono con gente que habla así y gente que no. Sería lo mismo en Barcelona con el acento "chava" (que gracias a Dios yo no tengo... ). Repito que por aquí cada vez se oye más el "ej que" entre los más jóvenes: yo creo que por influencia de la tele. Veo que ocurre entre castellanohablantes y con algunos cuando hablan catalán .


----------



## grandluc

Hola a todos.
¿Y esa pronunciación no vendrá de una deformación del acento andaluz, con el "eh que" que les cuesta pronunciar a tantos?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

grandluc said:


> Hola a todos.
> ¿Y esa pronunciación no vendrá de una deformación del acento andaluz, con el "eh que" que les cuesta pronunciar a tantos?


 
Personalmente no te lo puedo asegurar, lo que sí creo es que el "temita" es digno de tesis doctoral...


----------



## Maruja14

grandluc said:


> Hola a todos.
> ¿Y esa pronunciación no vendrá de una deformación del acento andaluz, con el "eh que" que les cuesta pronunciar a tantos?


 
Yo vivo en Andalucía desde hace veinte años y, aparte de en Madrid y al Sr, Bono, no se lo he oído a nadie. Por aquí tampoco, aunque no sé en este momento cómo lo pronuncian, la verdad.


----------



## jmx

Varias cosas :

- Tal como apunta el post #14, creo que el "ejque" es posiblemente una especie de "sobrecorrección" de una aspiración común y corriente ("eh que"), por eso se oye sobre todo en la zona en donde se habla con aspiración pero está mal vista : el hablante intenta pronunciar la 's' que le han enseñado en el colegio, en vez de la 'h' que es su forma nativa, y se queda como a mitad de camino con esa 'j'. Qué zona es esa no lo sé con exactitud pero diría que sobre todo Madrid, y en segundo lugar Toledo y La Mancha.

- Ahora bien, la influencia del dialecto madrileño es enorme actualmente en España, y por eso ya puede encontrarse gente que habla así en toda la península, y cada vez más.

- No me creo que haya madrileños que no hablen así. En todo caso los hay que disimulan esa manera de hablar, igual que los participios en -ao y otras cosas que les han enseñado a evitar. José María Aznar, niñato madrileño de clase alta por excelencia, dice "ejque" delante de los micrófonos... cuando se cree que están apagados.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

jmartins said:


> No me creo que haya madrileños que no hablen así. En todo caso los hay que disimulan esa manera de hablar, igual que los participios en -ao y otras cosas que les han enseñado a evitar.


 
¿En serio? Pues yo he estado en Madrid en numerosas ocasiones y he interactuado con los lugareños y, no sé, igual me fallan los oídos, pero creo que no todos lo hacen... Bueno, como por aquí hay un montón de gente de los madriles... ¡que hablen ellos!


----------



## jmx

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> ¿En serio? Pues yo he estado en Madrid en numerosas ocasiones y he interactuado con los lugareños y, no sé, igual me fallan los oídos, pero creo que no todos lo hacen... Bueno, como por aquí hay un montón de gente de los madriles... ¡que hablen ellos!


Una cosa es *cómo hablan contigo*, y otra muy distinta, *cómo hablan entre ellos, y en confianza*.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

jmartins said:


> Una cosa es *cómo hablan contigo*, y otra muy distinta, *cómo hablan entre ellos, y en confianza*.


 
Ay, jmartins... ¡pues no sé qué decirte! He estado en Madrid en un entorno laboral (agencia de noticias) y oía a los compañeros charlar entre ellos y no creo que dejasen de pronunciar los dichosos "ej ques" porque estuviese yo allí... Creo que es un tema de clase social y de cuidado por la lengua, más que nada...

Y que conste que no busco polémica... Explico lo que he presenciado... En julio vuelvo a Madrizzzzzzzzzzzz, o sea que voy a estar atenta...


----------



## jmx

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> ... En julio vuelvo a Madrizzzzzzzzzzzz, o sea que voy a estar atenta...


Por favor, estáte atenta. Pero mientras tanto puedes oír cualquier programa de radio o televisión hecho en Madrid en el que se use un registro coloquial (humor, deportes, etc.) y a lo mejor te sorprendes de la cantidad de aspiraciones, no necesariamente "ejques", que oyes. Compara con el catalán, no con el castellano de Cataluña, que es en gran parte meridional.

Otra cosa, para los que no lo sepan, el escritor Benito Pérez Galdós ha dejado constancia de que hace un siglo el "ejque" ya era la manera habitual de hablar en Madrid, como mínimo entre las llamadas _clases populares_.


----------



## Maruja14

La verdad es que el "ejke" se usa mucho de coña. Sobre todo en los madriles. Creo que pronunciarlo así seriamente lo hace poca gente.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

jmartins said:


> Por favor, estáte atenta. Pero mientras tanto puedes oír cualquier programa de radio o televisión hecho en Madrid en el que se use un registro coloquial (humor, deportes, etc.) y a lo mejor te sorprendes de la cantidad de aspiraciones, no necesariamente "ejques", que oyes. Compara con el catalán, no con el castellano de Cataluña, que es en gran parte meridional.
> 
> Otra cosa, para los que no lo sepan, el escritor Benito Pérez Galdós ha dejado constancia de que hace un siglo el "ejque" ya era la manera habitual de hablar en Madrid, como mínimo entre las llamadas _clases populares_.


 
Pues a la vuelta prometo crónica, Jmartins 

Yo "ejque" vivo sin tele y mi emisora del alma es "Catalunya Ràdio", o sea que estoy muy poco familiarizada con lo que viene de Madrid "radiotelevisivamente" hablando. Sin embargo, en los espacios de humor de dicha emisora sí ponen a Matías Prats y debo confesar que en este personajillo sí lo he notado...


----------



## krolaina

jmartins said:


> - No me creo que haya madrileños que no hablen así.


 
No, no, discrepo totalmente. 

Mira, no quería decirlo por no buscar odios innecesarios hacia mi pobre persona...  Tradu habla de clase social... bueno, en Madrid hay mucha gente que habla con el ej que en la boca y no lo oculta porque, tampoco es una vergüenza. Simplemente es algo feo y como dije antes, una excusa para que gente que se las da de culta se rían.

Se nota mucho en los colegios. En un cole privado, o en uno público de una "buena zona", no oirás ni de broma el "ej que". Si te vas a cualquier instituto de "zonas menos buenas" oirás éso y cosas peores. Ya no es tanto el lenguaje que se usa como la forma de pronunciarlo... al estilo macarra. Y éso se hace a drede, para un chaval en plena adolescencia hablar así le da poder; se cree que es preferible que te llamen macarra a que te llamen pijo. Bueno, esto es una opinión personal, yo prefiero que me llamen pija.

No se evita, los que lo dicen, bien no se dan cuenta, bien es su propia forma de pronunciar...pero no se ofenden ni mucho menos, al contrario, si les dices algo posiblemente te dirán o pensarán algo como: "mira el gilipollas éste, que guay se cree".

Perdón, me he extendido muchísimo!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Yo siempre lo había entendido así, Krolaina... Eso sí, hablar sin "ej kes" no creo que equivalga a hablar pijo.


----------



## krolaina

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Yo siempre lo había entendido así, Krolaina... Eso sí, hablar sin "ej kes" no creo que equivalga a hablar pijo.


 
Sí, sí, totalmente de acuerdo. Me refiero que para la gente que lo usa, posiblemente sí sea hablar pijo...

Nada, ¡cuando vengas a vernos nos lo cuentas!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

krolaina said:


> Sí, sí, totalmente de acuerdo. Me refiero que para la gente que lo usa, posiblemente sí sea hablar pijo...
> 
> Nada, ¡cuando vengas a vernos nos lo cuentas!


 
Os voy a someter a un análisis exhaustivo  ¡Que se prepare Madrizzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## Anakin59

> Lo mejor será que te lo confirme algún compañero argentino, Alexilion, pero creo que ahí también tienen un rasgo fonético similar.


Si, es cierto. En BsAs al menos, cuando una S está antes de otra consonante fuerte como la C por ejemplo, o la T, la hacemos más aspirada que a la S del comienzo de una palabra. Mosca por ejemplo. Sin embargo no es tanto como una J.
Nosotros tampoco pronunciamos la diferencia entre la s, la c y la z como hacen en España. Acá todo ez lo mizmo, cin diferensia de zonido.


----------



## ena 63

jmartins said:


> Una cosa es *cómo hablan contigo*, y otra muy distinta, *cómo hablan entre ellos, y en confianza*.



Hola:
Primero, habría que definir el concepto de "madrileños":
¿los que han nacido en Madrid, con padres y abuelos madrileños, y con un perfecto "acento-dialecto" madrileño ? (lo de "dialecto madrileño", me supera)
¿los que han nacido en Madrid, con padres navarros, asturianos, andaluces, gallegos, colombianos, franceses, marroquíes o la mezcla de de todos ellos, y que en sus casas escuchan otras maneras de hablar?
¿los que no han nacido en Madrid, pero viven, estudian, trabajan desde hace muchos años?
¿los gitanos, con su habla tan particular?
etc... 
Todo esto para decir que "cómo hablan entre ellos", no lo entiendo muy bien.
Te aseguro, que nadie va a cambiar su(s) acento(s) (excepto si va con gente tan "cheli" que ni yo podría entenderles), si Tradu  (o tú) viene a trabajar o a tomarse unas copas en Madrid.

Otra cosa es cuidar la pronunciación y el lenguaje cuando se habla en público,  en Madrid, Sevilla o donde quieras. 

De acuerdo con Maruja, el "ejque" y la "mojca", se suele exagerar de guasa, 
(prueba de que existe) y también con Krolaina, barrios y edades.

Perdon si está fuera de tema, y por la extensión.

Saludos


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Bueno, pues con las aportaciones de los madrileños me voy quedando más tranquila, puesto que yo también lo entendía así, sobre todo a raíz de experiencias de primera mano.

Supongo que afirmar que en Madrid todo el mundo habla así es como decir que en Barcelona todo el mundo habla "chava"... Y... si bien es algo muy extendido... ¡Dios nos libre que fuese al 100% generalizado!


----------



## hosec

krolaina said:


> Salvo el caso de Bono, jamás lo he oído (gracias a Dios) fuera de estos lares.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maruja14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> La verdad es que el "ejke" se usa mucho de coña. Sobre todo en los madriles. Creo que pronunciarlo así seriamente lo hace poca gente.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disculpadme, krolaina y Maruja14, pero ni entiendo el "gracias a Dios" ni que no sea una pronunciación seria.
> Tan seria es esta pronunciación como cualquier otra del español y, "gracias a Dios", bien o mal, en todas partes del ámbito hispánico se nos entiende...
> No sé si hay pronunciaciones más bonitas o más feas (en todo caso, sería una cuestión subjetiva), de lo que sí estoy seguro es de que todas la pronunciaciones son serias.
> 
> Saludos.
Click to expand...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

hosec said:


> No sé si hay pronunciaciones más bonitas o más feas (en todo caso, sería una cuestión subjetiva), de lo que sí estoy seguro es de que todas la pronunciaciones son serias.


 
Claro que sí, Hosec, es cierto, puesto que en esta vida la mayoría de cosas son subjetivas; también puede ser que con el "ej ke" nos estemos pasando y que no sea algo tan terrible, pero te puedo asegurar que hay pronunciaciones que es para echar a correr... En serio... 

Donde más alucino es en la playa, en la piscina o en los transportes públicos, porque tumbada al sol o leyendo vas escuchando las conversaciones ajenas y... ¡es un escándalo! Aquí en Cataluña está muy extendido el fenómeno "neng" (creo que se escribe así) y, en serio, este tipo de personas son capaces de emitir unos sonidos que, bueno, es oírlo para creerlo...


----------



## Jellby

A veces más que "ejque" es "ejje".

Tengo un amigo que, a veces, dice "amá-jesí" (además que sí)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Igual me voy a ir del tema, no sé, pero creo que lo que voy a contaros está en esta línea... Hace poco me vinieron a instalar el aire acondicionado dos chicos así un poco, no sé, barriobajeros... Y de repente oigo que uno llama al otro y le dice: "IMMA"... Yo flipé, porque aquí en Cataluña Imma es Inma (de Inmaculada, ergo, nombre de mujer...) hasta que reaccioné y me di cuenta de que el tío se llamaba "ISMAEL" y que el otro en realidad estaba diciendo (a su manera) "I*S*MA". 

O en la piscina: unos amigos con aspecto "neng" despidiéndose de otros: "Noh Bamoh" (para decir algo de tan fácil pronunciación como: "No*s *vamo*s*").

Esto a modo de ejemplo... Así están las cosas en Barcelona. Y lo del "ej que" aquí en Cataluña yo lo meto en este saco, ya que lo dice esta clase de gente... Ay, señor... 

Me pregunto si en otros lugares, como por ejemplo el norte, Aragón o en Castilla-León se oyen estas barbaridades.


----------



## krolaina

hosec said:


> krolaina said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disculpadme, krolaina y Maruja14, pero ni entiendo el "gracias a Dios" ni que no sea una pronunciación seria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo, Hosec, en que es una cuestión subjetiva. Quizá he hablado un poco en boca de todos, simplemente no puedo creer que a alguien le pueda gustar la pronunciación "ejque". (Me parece que todavía nadie ha dicho que le gusta...).
> 
> Con gracias a Dios me refiero a que es una suerte que no se diga en otras comunidades (o que se diga menos). Creo que tenemos un bello idioma, con muchas bellas variantes y saber que algunos lo estropean de esa forma...pues no me gusta.
> 
> Pero te doy la razón, opinión subjetiva en toda regla.
Click to expand...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

krolaina said:


> Con gracias a Dios me refiero a que es una suerte que no se diga en otras comunidades (o que se diga menos). Creo que tenemos un bello idioma, con muchas bellas variantes y saber que algunos lo estropean de esa forma...pues no me gusta.
> 
> Pero te doy la razón, opinión subjetiva en toda regla.


 
Lo del "bello idioma" también es muy subjetivo, Kroli  Yo diría que no hay lengua fea, especialmente cuando la entendemos. Eso sí: hay lenguas que nos pueden gustar más que otras... Luego comentar que sí da mucha rabia que haya gente que no se preocupe por tratarla bien (bueno, es que -ejke - ni siquiera les pasa por la cabeza), pero creo que esto pasa en todos los sitios del mundo... Te lo dice una que es bilin .

A mí lo del "ej que" no me parece mal siempre y cuando se mantenga en su "hábitat" natural, pero cuando va más allá de éste y lo adoptan ciertas personas... Por eso preguntaba qué tal en otras partes de España...


----------



## alexilion

La verdad es que yo escuché sobre lo del ejque en un curso de fonología española en grecia. Y el sonido "j" aparece como una de las variedades del "s" y la profe es española. Pues, no sé si creen que es un "daño", pero ya se incluye en la fonología como un hecho lingüístico...y lo que yo sé seguro es que no se incluyen los acentos no-serios.


----------



## Domtom

alexilion said:


> La verdad es que yo escuché sobre lo del ejque en un curso de fonología española en grecia. Y el sonido "j" aparece como una de las variedades del "s" y la profe es española.


 
Alex, ¿qué entiendes tú por sonido "j"? Hay que tener en cuenta que las letras con las que escribimos nuestros posts, no son signos fonéticos, como pueden serlo, y lo son, los de la Asociación Fonética Internacional, por ejemplo.


----------



## alexilion

Jejej. Domtom sé que no es un forum de fonética. Entiendo por "j" algo más áspero que "eHque". Algo parecido al "g" de "gente"


----------



## Domtom

alexilion said:


> Algo parecido al "g" de "gente"


 
¡ Jolines ! ¡ Qué fuerte ! ¿¿ Quién pronuncia así el _"es que" _??


----------



## alexilion

Y tu que entiendes por j Dom? Me parece que tu post tiene un tono sarcastico... por esto quiero subrayar lo "parecido". Disculpa me si digo tonterías pero probablemente no describo bién el sonido que entiendo.


----------



## Domtom

alexilion said:


> Y tu que entiendes por j Dom? Me parece que tu post tiene un tono sarcastico... por esto quiero subrayar lo "parecido". Disculpa me si digo tonterías pero probablemente no describo bién el sonido que entiendo.


 
No, no lo decía con ironía, te lo digo de verdad. Sólo quería manifestar lo escandalizado que me siento, no de tí, por supuesto (respeto infinito a todos los foreros de WR), sino del hecho de que haya españoles que pronuncien así. Yo es la 1ª vez que oigo decir que hacen eso, y con esto no dudo de que a tí te han pasado esta información. Ahora bien, lo que sí sabía es que, creo que son parte de los andaluces, que dicen algo así como "e que" o "ek que".

Creo que lo que dices "j" sería como los sonidos "kh" fusionados, en que k es k, y h es aspiración.


----------



## alexilion

Para facilitar la comunicacion entre los foreros sobre temas fonéticos os doy este url 


You are only allowed to post URLs to other sites after you have made 30 posts or more.
grrrrrrrrr! es la url de uiowa.edu y eliges español 

Dom creo que tu describes la  fricativa (y esto, si es signo fonetico). La página tiene video con una caribeña (si se dice así) diciendo costa (o [kóhta] más bién)


----------



## Jellby

El fenómeno de la "s" aspirada, se traduce muchas veces en que es la consonante siguiente la que se aspira. Así, "güisqui" puede quedar como "güi[kh]i", y "es que" como "e[kh]e" donde la [kh] es la k aspirada inglesa (exagerando se llega a convertir en [x] = "j", sí). Y algo parecido con otras consonantes. Supongo que es algo difícil de detectar para los que no están acostumbrados, pero el oído entrenado lo distingue claramente


----------



## chics

Hola.

También oía muchos _ejques_ cuando vivía en Extremadura... No sabía que era de Madrid. 

En Cataluña la verdad es que lo asociamos sobretodo al acento "chava", más qe a una región. Yo por aquí no oigo a nadie que lo diga, a no ser que sea en broma, gracias a Bono, en parte, hehe. Al contrario, diría que tal vez antes era más fácil oirlo (inmigración...) y que ahora mucho menos, y bajando.

A mis amigos guiris también les encantan los _ejques_ (y los _asín_) pero también lo usan únicamente en tono jocoso.


----------



## chics

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Y de repente oigo que uno llama al otro y le dice: "IMMA"... Yo flipé, porque aquí en Cataluña Imma es Inma (de Inmaculada, ergo, nombre de mujer...) hasta que reaccioné y me di cuenta de que el tío se llamaba "ISMAEL" y que el otro en realidad estaba diciendo (a su manera) "I*S*MA".
> 
> O en la piscina: "Noh Bamoh" (para decir: "No*s *vamo*s*").
> 
> Esto a modo de ejemplo... Así están las cosas en Barcelona. Y lo del "ej que" aquí en Cataluña yo lo meto en este saco, ya que lo dice esta clase de gente... Ay, señor... .


 
Te olvidas del sonido *sh *(casi *ch*, por cierto) para las eses intervocálicas: _¿que pasha? Vivo en el Pobleshé._

Es un registro más del lenguaje. Puede ser gracioso (mira el éxito del Neng televisivo) y es una seña de identidad de Estopa, Ferran Adrià, etc. A mi me gusta que existan, y no estoy de acuerdo en perseguirlo, del mismo modo que nos gusta preservar el máximo número de especies animales y vegetales, aunque sea una mosca negra y puñetera.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chics said:


> Hola.
> 
> También oía muchos _ejques_ cuando vivía en Extremadura... No sabía que era de Madrid.
> 
> En Cataluña la verdad es que lo asociamos sobretodo al acento "chava", más qe a una región. Yo por aquí no oigo a nadie que lo diga, a no ser que sea en broma, gracias a Bono, en parte, hehe. Al contrario, diría que tal vez antes era más fácil oirlo (inmigración...) y que ahora mucho menos, y bajando.
> 
> A mis amigos guiris también les encantan los _ejques_ (y los _asín_) pero también lo usan únicamente en tono jocoso.


 
Pues querida Chics, siento discrepar , porque yo sí oigo "ej kes" a punta pala: los niños que juegan en las plazoletas del Poble Sec son auténticos expertos en el arte de pronunciar "ek que", por no hablarte de los "nengs" de entre 20 y 40 años de los que en verano se llenan las piscinas Picornell...

¿O quizás es mi imaginación?


----------



## krolaina

chics said:


> del mismo modo que nos gusta preservar el máximo número de especies animales y vegetales, aunque sea una mosca negra y puñetera.


 
Yo prefiero que se me meta esa mosca en el oído antes que un "ejque"...


----------



## chics

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Pues querida Chics, siento discrepar , porque yo sí oigo "ej kes" a punta pala: los niños que juegan en las plazoletas del Poble Sec son auténticos expertos en el arte de pronunciar "ek que", por no hablarte de los "nengs" de entre 20 y 40 años de los que en verano se llenan las piscinas Picornell...
> 
> ¿O quizás es mi imaginación?


 
TPS y yo somos del mismo barrio. 

Ayyy... de verdad yo no lo oigo tanto, se lo oigo a los _nengs _(= cholos), claro. Y desde que El Neng se puso de moda, a otras personas en un ambiente distendido, relajado, para hacer broma. Antes imitaban a Chiquitolacalzada... 

 Hace tiempo que no voy a las Picornell!!!
No lo oí nunca allá, ni a niños... Oyoyoyoy, me voy a fijar más, pero espero que sólo se trate de una visión distorsionada (por parte tuya, claro, yo siempre tengo razón ), que como te da rabia te fijas más...

Uhm, a mi tampoco me gusta. ¡Ya estoy asustada y rabiando!


----------



## jmx

alexilion said:


> Para facilitar la comunicacion entre los foreros sobre temas fonéticos os doy este url
> 
> You are only allowed to post URLs to other sites after you have made 30 posts or more.
> grrrrrrrrr! es la url de uiowa.edu y eliges español


Este es el enlace :

http://www.uiowa.edu/~acadtech/phonetics/spanish/frameset.html


----------



## jmx

ena 63 said:


> ... lo de "dialecto madrileño", me supera.


A ver si lo entiendo, ¿ me estás diciendo que no hay una manera de hablar típica de Madrid, por el hecho de que hay distintas maneras de hablar ? ¿ Eres consciente de que eso mismo puede decirse del 100% de los pueblos y ciudades del mundo ? ¿ O es que hay algún motivo por el que la manera de hablar de Madrid es un tema tabú ?


----------



## Fernando

No, pero creo que unificar la forma de hablar de 6 millones de personas como "habla madrileña" me parece un poco generalizador, sobre todo considerando que un millón llevan menos de 10 años aquí y de los demás sólo una minoría es nacido aquí y con padres de aquí.

Necesariamente la mezcolanza tiene que ser mayor que en el habla de Lugo, por decir algún sitio con poca movilidad de la población.


----------



## chics

Aquí se asocia a los cholos de poca cultura y que además vienen del centro de España, no imagino a un paquistaní diciendo _ejque.._. No quiero decir que sea de cholos, sino que es lo que aquí nos parece.


----------



## chics

Fernando said:


> No, pero creo que unificar la forma de hablar de 6 millones de personas como "habla madrileña" me parece un poco generalizador.


 
En este hilo hay al menos tres catalanes (TPS, Domtom y yo) que se han referido en este foro al "habla castellana de Cataluña" en diversas ocasiones y que hemos leído "pero eso es un localismo" más de una vez... 
Y no nos sentimos ofendidos.

No tienes porqué poner morros, los comentarios están hechos de buen rollo por parte de todos.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Fernando said:


> No, pero creo que unificar la forma de hablar de 6 millones de personas como "habla madrileña" me parece un poco generalizador, sobre todo considerando que un millón llevan menos de 10 años aquí y de los demás sólo una minoría es nacido aquí y con padres de aquí.
> 
> Necesariamente la mezcolanza tiene que ser mayor que en el habla de Lugo, por decir algún sitio con poca movilidad de la población.


 


chics said:


> En este hilo hay al menos tres catalanes (TPS, Domtom y yo) que se han referido en este foro al "habla castellana de Cataluña" en diversas ocasiones y que hemos leído "pero eso es un localismo" más de una vez...
> Y no nos sentimos ofendidos.
> 
> No tienes porqué poner morros, los comentarios están hechos de buen rollo por parte de todos.


 

Pero yo sigo estando de acuerdo con lo que dice Fernando y anteriormente han dicho Almudena, Krolaina, etc.: Que no todos hablan igual. Si se me permite la analogía, ¡no todos en Barcelona hablamos "chava"! Del mismo modo que no todo londinense habla "cockney". ¡Faltaría! 

Yo creo que podemos llegar a las siguientes conclusiones: que el rasgo fonético que nos ocupa sí es característico de muchos hablantes de Madrid (muchos pero no todos) y que, por influencia de la televisión (o de lo que sea) ha trascendido su zona natural (digamos que Madrid y Castilla-La Mancha) y que, en casos como Cataluña, las personas que han adoptado este rasgo no son precisamente personas de alto nivel cultural.

¿Qué tal así? ¿Más o menos todos de acuerdo? ¡A ver si vamos a liar otra guerra civil por culpa del ej que!


----------



## Argónida

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Igual me voy a ir del tema, no sé, pero creo que lo que voy a contaros está en esta línea... Hace poco me vinieron a instalar el aire acondicionado dos chicos así un poco, no sé, barriobajeros... Y de repente oigo que uno llama al otro y le dice: "IMMA"... Yo flipé, porque aquí en Cataluña Imma es Inma (de Inmaculada, ergo, nombre de mujer...) hasta que reaccioné y me di cuenta de que el tío se llamaba "ISMAEL" y que el otro en realidad estaba diciendo (a su manera) "I*S*MA".
> 
> O en la piscina: unos amigos con aspecto "neng" despidiéndose de otros: "Noh Bamoh" (para decir algo de tan fácil pronunciación como: "No*s *vamo*s*").
> 
> Esto a modo de ejemplo... Así están las cosas en Barcelona.


 
Sí, se ve que así están las cosas en Barcelona desde que casi un millón de andaluces tuvieron que irse allí a buscarse la vida, y no precisamente de catedráticos de filología. 

Para nosotros, Isma es "Ihma" y cuando nos vamos "noh vamoh", aunque no seamos "barriobajeros". Por otra parte, el lenguaje de los "barriobajeros" es tan lenguaje como el de los banqueros, y en cuestión de gustos hay quienes, si hay que elegir, preferimos que nos confundan con chavales de instituto vallecano (diciendo "ej que") que con pijos del barrio de Salamanca... Cuestión de gustos, al fin y al cabo... O quizá de clases sociales y elitismo, ¿no?


----------



## Fernando

chics said:


> No tienes porqué poner morros, los comentarios están hechos de buen rollo por parte de todos.



No me ofendo. Si habláis del "habla madrileña pija" o del "habla madrileña castiza", etc. nos entendemos, pero "ej que" soy extremeño recriado en Madrid y por tanto dudo que pueda tener muchos elementos comunes en mi habla con uno del barrio de Chamberí.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Argónida said:


> Sí, se ve que así están las cosas en Barcelona desde que casi un millón de andaluces tuvieron que irse allí a buscarse la vida, y no precisamente de catedráticos de filología.
> 
> Para nosotros, Isma es "Ihma" y cuando nos vamos "noh vamoh", aunque no seamos "barriobajeros". Por otra parte, el lenguaje de los "barriobajeros" es tan lenguaje como el de los banqueros, y en cuestión de gustos hay quienes, si hay que elegir, preferimos que nos confundan con chavales de instituto vallecano (diciendo "ej que") que con pijos del barrio de Salamanca... Cuestión de gustos, al fin y al cabo... O quizá de clases sociales y elitismo, ¿no?


 

Realmente para mí es mucho más difícil pronunciar no*s* vamo*s *que no*h *vamo*h *que es para mí lo fácil y natural.

En cuanto a lo de *ejque*, estoy de acuerdo con el resumen que ha hecho TraductoraPobleSec.
Es un fenómeno básicamente manchego que se ha extendido a Madrid por la emigración manchega a la capital.
La aspiración de la ese implosiva es uno de esos fenómenos que desde el sur se han ido extendiendo hacia el norte con estaciones intermedias como La Mancha donde suena como la jota castellana y no aspirada como en Andalucía.
También ha llegado a Cataluña por la emigración.
Supongo que el hecho de que la educación sea en catalán hace que los hijos de los inmigrantes al hablar en castellano no tienen un modelo escolar en castellano y reproducen la fonética andaluza, murciana o extremeña de sus padres.


----------



## María Madrid

No entiendo esa perra que tiene mucha gente con que hablar con rasca es típico de Madrid. Es un sonido que vino a partir de los años cincuenta/sesenta con los inmigrantes de ciertas zonas de la Mancha y Extremadura, principalmente, lugares donde se sigue manteniendo y quizá sí en Madrid se acabó por exagerar más entre clases marginales, de ahí su mala reputación. La aspiración andaluza es mucho más suave y no chirría tanto. 

De ahí a asumir que es típico de Madrid hay un abismo. Las eses en Madrid siempre han sido muy claras. Que las cosas cambian? Por supuesto! Pero es un cambio que está teniendo lugar ahora, y no en todos los ambientes. Es típico de Madrid relajar la d final hasta convertirla en un susurro inaudible para muchos. La rasca, a fecha de hoy, ni es lo más representativo de Madrid ni está precisamente bien vista: que alguien con rasca intente que le atiendan en una tienda de Serrano y verá la cara que le ponen. 

Veo ahora que mientras escribía mi mensaje Pablo ha puesto el suyo. Estoy totalmente de acuerdo. Saludos,


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Realmente para mí es mucho más difícil pronunciar no*s* vamo*s *que no*h *vamo*h *que es para mí lo fácil y natural.
> 
> En cuanto a lo de *ejque*, estoy de acuerdo con el resumen que ha hecho TraductoraPobleSec.
> Es un fenómeno básicamente manchego que se ha extendido a Madrid por la emigración manchega a la capital.
> La aspiración de la ese implosiva es uno de esos fenómenos que desde el sur se han ido extendiendo hacia el norte con estaciones intermedias como la Mancha donde suena como la jota castellana y no aspirada como en Andalucía.
> También ha llegado a Cataluña por la emigración.
> Supongo que el hecho de que la educación sea en catalán hace que los hijos de los inmigrantes al hablar en castellano no tienen un modelo escolar en castellano y reproducen la fonética andaluza, murciana o extremeña de sus padres.


 
Veo que el tema se nos va a ir de las manos y que nos van a cerrar el hilo. La verdad es que la cuestión da para mucho. Y, Argónida, entiendo que no te has tomado bien mis palabras: he querido mandarte un privado pero veo que tienes la opción bloqueada.

Si se me permite, quiero dejar claro (si alguien no lo ha entendido) que a lo largo de este hilo si he expresado algo que me preocupa es la dejadez en el habla que muestran ciertas personas por aquí, independientemente de su procedencia.

Y, por cierto, aquí un numero altísimo de personas tienen padres del sur y os puedo asegurar que los catalanes de primera generación ya no tienen el mismo acento (sin ir más lejos, mi madre, por ejemplo, es hija de extremeños...) Y, de nuevo, no se trata del lugar del que proceda la gente, sino del cuidado por la lengua.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Veo que el tema se nos va a ir de las manos y que nos van a cerrar el hilo. La verdad es que la cuestión da para mucho. Y, Argónida, entiendo que no te has tomado bien mis palabras: he querido mandarte un privado pero veo que tienes la opción bloqueada.
> 
> Si se me permite, quiero dejar claro (si alguien no lo ha entendido) que a lo largo de este hilo si he expresado algo que me preocupa es la dejadez en el habla que muestran ciertas personas por aquí, independientemente de su procedencia.
> 
> Y, por cierto, aquí un numero altísimo de personas tienen padres del sur y os puedo asegurar que los catalanes de primera generación ya no tienen el mismo acento (sin ir más lejos, mi madre, por ejemplo, es hija de extremeños...) Y, de nuevo, no se trata del lugar del que proceda la gente, sino del cuidado por la lengua.


 

Nuestro punto de vista es diferente porque para mí aspirar la ese no es muestra de dejadez.

Yo también me he dado cuenta que ese modo de hablar el castellano en Cataluña por algunos jóvenes nacidos ya en Cataluña es algo novedoso, no de personas de generaciones anteriores. Son los cambios del idioma que se ven afectados por múltiples circunstancias.
*Ejque *estas cosas pasan.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Si os digo que me encanta el acento del sur no es por arreglar la situación... ¡Es una pura verdad! ¡Pero si es un gusto escucharos! De nuevo, lo que me preocupa es ver a los niños de por aquí copiar los acentos de ciertos personajes de la tele, etc.


----------



## lamartus

María Madrid said:


> que alguien con rasca intente que le atiendan en una tienda de Serrano y verá la cara que le ponen.



Eso me recuerda que si en mi barrio es una mosca la que te molesta, en vez de una "mojca" _ejque _ni te hacen caso, nadie te ayudaría a espantarla. 

A mí me sale solo en contextos informales y a veces hasta yo me doy cuenta de lo fuerte que me suena, así que creo que alterno los "ejques", con los "ehques" y con los "es que" en contextos más formales.
Si os digo la verdad, cuando salgo fuera de Madrid es cuando más noto que lo digo, mientras aquí me suena tan natural que sólo me llamo la atención a mi misma cuando se me va de tono la pronunciación.

Saludos


----------



## krolaina

jmartins said:


> A ver si lo entiendo, ¿ me estás diciendo que no hay una manera de hablar típica de Madrid, por el hecho de que hay distintas maneras de hablar ? ¿ Eres consciente de que eso mismo puede decirse del 100% de los pueblos y ciudades del mundo ? ¿ O es que hay algún motivo por el que la manera de hablar de Madrid es un tema tabú ?


 
No hay una manera típica, hay muchas maneras de hablar en Madrid (no sé si típicas o no). Coincido, en el 100% de los pueblos. ¿tema tabú? ¿Te importaría explicar por qué crees que alguien puede considerar tabú la forma de hablar en Madrid? Gracias jmartins.



Argónida said:


> Sí, se ve que así están las cosas en Barcelona desde que casi un millón de andaluces tuvieron que irse allí a buscarse la vida, y no precisamente de catedráticos de filología.
> 
> Para nosotros, Isma es "Ihma" y cuando nos vamos "noh vamoh", aunque no seamos "barriobajeros". Por otra parte, el lenguaje de los "barriobajeros" es tan lenguaje como el de los banqueros, y en cuestión de gustos hay quienes, si hay que elegir, preferimos que nos confundan con chavales de instituto vallecano (diciendo "ej que") que con pijos del barrio de Salamanca... Cuestión de gustos, al fin y al cabo... O quizá de clases sociales y elitismo, ¿no?


 
Argónida, perdóname pero...¿has leído en algún momento que Traductora hablase de que las personas que le pusieron el aire acondicionado fuesen andaluzas?. ¿Por qué te sientes aludida? (Curiosidad... más que nada porque, creo, que ya dudo, que lo que se está debatiendo es el tema "ejques" en Madrid y Castilla la Mancha). Pero vamos, que con tantas idas y venidas lo mismo no te he entendido bien.



María Madrid said:


> No entiendo esa perra que tiene mucha gente con que hablar con rasca es típico de Madrid. Es un sonido que vino a partir de los años cincuenta/sesenta con los inmigrantes de ciertas zonas de la Mancha y Extremadura, principalmente, lugares donde se sigue manteniendo y quizá sí en Madrid se acabó por exagerar más entre clases marginales, de ahí su mala reputación. La aspiración andaluza es mucho más suave y no chirría tanto.
> 
> De ahí a asumir que es típico de Madrid hay un abismo. Las eses en Madrid siempre han sido muy claras. Que las cosas cambian? Por supuesto! Pero es un cambio que está teniendo lugar ahora, y no en todos los ambientes. Es típico de Madrid relajar la d final hasta convertirla en un susurro inaudible para muchos. La rasca, a fecha de hoy, ni es lo más representativo de Madrid ni está precisamente bien vista: que alguien con rasca intente que le atiendan en una tienda de Serrano y verá la cara que le ponen.


 
Por favor, os rogaría que volviéseis a leer este post. Según mi punto de vista, que por supuesto puede estar equivocado, es el más claro y conciso de todo lo que hemos estado contando en este hilo, resume la opinión de la mayoría de los que han participado en él. Mayoría, digo.


----------



## jmx

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En cuanto a lo de ejque..., estoy de acuerdo con el resumen que ha hecho TraductoraPobleSec. Es un fenómeno básicamente manchego que se ha extendido a Madrid por la emigración manchega a la capital.





María Madrid said:


> No entiendo esa perra que tiene mucha gente con que hablar con rasca es típico de Madrid. Es un sonido que vino a partir de los años cincuenta/sesenta con los inmigrantes de ciertas zonas de la Mancha y Extremadura, principalmente, ....


Eso es lo que piensa la mayoría de gente en España, pero repito que hay testimonios de que en Madrid desde siempre se han aspirado las eses implosivas (con o sin "ejque"). Esta es la descripción que da Benito Pérez Galdós en 1887 de Fortunata, una madrileña de clase baja :



> Las _eses_ finales se le convertían en _jotas_, sin que ella misma lo notase ni evitarlo pudiera, y se comía muchas sílabas.


Por otro lado, mi propia experiencia es que son precisamente los madrileños con raíces familiares en la ciudad los que más aspiran las eses, no los que menos. Otro forero lo confirmó hace tiempo, pero después parece que se ha desdicho.

Y en todo caso, si fuera cierto que la aspiración hubiera llegado a Madrid a partir de los 1950, resultaría que ha arrasado totalmente, porque es sencillamente imposible oír en radio o televisión a un madrileño que use un registro coloquial y relajado, y que no aspire las eses. *Por favor, dadme un ejemplo de lo contrario, si podéis.*



María Madrid said:


> La rasca, a fecha de hoy, ni es lo más representativo de Madrid ni está precisamente bien vista: que alguien con rasca intente que le atiendan en una tienda de Serrano y verá la cara que le ponen.


El hecho de que esté mal vista no implica que no sea propia de Madrid. Que en la escuela te enseñan a no hablar así, estoy seguro de que es cierto. E insisto en que hablo de la aspiración de las eses en general, de la que el "ejque" es simplemente una variante. También en mi pueblo te enseñaban a no decir cosas como "tengo que velos" (por "verlos"), que no por ello dejan de ser propias del lugar. 


krolaina said:


> ¿Te importaría explicar por qué crees que alguien puede considerar tabú la forma de hablar en Madrid? Gracias jmartins.


Porque ya he tenido incontables discusiones sobre el tema, y al final la conclusión es que en Madrid se habla "español normal", salvo los "macarras" y "barriobajeros". Y lo cierto es que cualquier cosa que se diga en Madrid, acaba por ser normal en el resto de España...


----------



## jmx

Respecto a que decir "ejque" (o cualquier otra cosa que diga más la gente pobre que la rica) sea "hablar mal", estoy en completo desacuerdo. 

Para los que hablan así, es simplemente hablar con naturalidad, y el que diga lo contrario, para mí está limitandose a reproducir unos prejuicios propios de épocas oscurantistas.


----------



## María Madrid

Jmartins. Si no me equivoco creo que ya tuvimos este mismo debate hace tiempo. Tú, desde tu Barcelona de residencia y, supongo, natal, estás convencidísimo de que hablar con rasca es típico de Madrid y si mal no recuerdo decías algo así como que conocías madrileños con estudios universitarios que hablan así. Pues yo conozoco a muchísimas personas, con las que trato a diario, a las que les suena a mil demonios y como mucho lo dicen en broma. Como mucho. 

Yo, madrileña de cuarta generación, estoy segura de que no es típico de Madrid hablar así, por más que Fortunata aspirase las s. Hoy en día es habitual en muchas personas que viven en Madrid, pero no es ni lo mayoritario, ni lo tradiciona,l ni lo habitual a nivel absoluto, como tú pareces decir.

Primero, hay una gran diferencia entre aspirar las eses (como en Andalucía) a hablar con rasca. Madrid está en la Mancha y no es inusual aspirar las ese en esa zona. El e_jjque_ es otra cosa.

Segundo, durante los setenta/ochenta era muy típico de las clases marginales pronunciar las eses aspiradas hasta convertirlas en una jota intensa (puedes verlo en las películas de Saura de la época, en las que los actores eran chicos de la calle). Es cierto que ahora gente perfectamente sana habla de una manera similar. Su nivel de formación y modales ya es harina de otro costal.

Tercero, no me parece un discurso razonable defender a capa y espada la manera de hablar de las clases humildes como modelo válido del idioma y menos aún que eso sea representativo de la esencia de la forma de hablar de una ciudad. Si ahora resulta que las clases menos favorecidas son el modelo a seguir como norma de habla entonces habrá que decir también entoavía y asín, que lo dice mucha gente y seguro que también lo decía Fortunata. ¿También deberíamos cometer las mismas faltas de ortografía que cometen esos recios y nobles obreros? Si crees que no dar eso por bueno es oscurantismo, cuanto lo siento pero vas muy errado. No se rechaza a las personas por su condición social, sino que no se da por buena una manera de hablar considerada vulgar. Creo que la mayoría tiene muy claro que una cosa son las personas, cuyo valor humano no tiene nada que ver y otra los usos incorrectos del idioma. Discursos populistas, no gracias, nadie ha dicho "gentuza inculta y asquerosa". Las clases marginales siempre han tenido una manera propia de hablar, lo cual puede ser muy interesante a nivel sociológico, pero no un modelo a seguir en el habla culta.

Por favor que alguien aclare si "velos" no será un arcaicismo, considerado incorrecto por estar en desuso, pero algo muy diferente a un uso vulgar del idioma.

Y si resulta que lo estupendo es hablar como la Esteban personalmente prefiero vivir en Pijolandia y no salir del Hipódromo, que para algo lo han vuelto a abrir. Saludos,


----------



## María Madrid

jmartins said:


> es sencillamente imposible oír en radio o televisión a un madrileño que use un registro coloquial y relajado, y que no aspire las eses.


 
¿Hablar con s aspirada? Sí, lo oigo con frecuencia, claro que también se nota en muchos casos un deje de otras zonas, es decir, no son personas madrileñas exactamente. En cualquier caso, no es en absoluto lo que más oigo a diario.

¿Hablar con rasca? Pocos, gracias a Dios. Muchos más jóvenes y niños que adultos, eso es cierto. Pero es que yo como adolescente también hablaba rarito, comparado con como hablo ahora. 

¿Madrileños en la tele? ¿Te refieres por ejemplo a un señor que pasa por la calle y le preguntan qué le parece la nueva estación de metro? Bueno, tomarlo como referencia de la forma de hablar madrileña me parece tan osado como tomar como referencia del castellano en Cataluña el de un emigrante extremeño que lleva cuarenta años viviendo allí y pasa casualmente por la misma calle en la que un equipo de televisión quiere entrevistar al "ciudadano de a pie". Vive allí y habla a su manera, con todo el derecho del mundo, pero representa su manera de hablar propia, la de su familia y la de personas similares, no la esencia absoluta y mayoritaria de la manera de hablar en Barcelona. Saludos,


----------



## Eva Maria

Domtom said:


> También he estado unos años en Francia...


 

Dom,

Y además, como eres un tipo inteligente, tampoco te miras tanto la tele, que es donde todos hemos oído (y visto) "ejquear" a Bono (no el de U2!!!).

Peña en general,

Veo que sólo Grandluc hace referencia al "ej que" andaluz de toda la vida, tal vez el origen de todos los "ejques".... (y por eso le suena en plan típico y tópico al amigo griego Alexilion...)

Sólo para añadir más leña al fuego: ¿Qué dicen los argentinos de su "quasi j" al pronunciar muchas palabras  con "s + consonante" en su habla? (Ej: "cajpa" por "caspa")

NOTA: Todo esto de "ejque", "imma", me recuerda también a la "fusión" de "rn" en "nn" de "piennas" (piernas), por ejemplo.

POST SCRIPTUM: A modo de resumen: Si bien estoy de acuerdo en que no debemos desvirtuar el idioma que nos han transmitido durante generaciones, que es como un tesoro de nuestra identidad, y que es conveniente cuidarlo, también pienso que, por suerte, no existe un "castellano normal" (ni ninguna otra lengua). ¡Huyamos del frío y anquilosado "standard", gocemos de la riqueza de matices que cada tierra, incluso cada persona individual aporta!!!!

EM


----------



## Domtom

Eva Maria said:


> Dom,
> 
> Y además, como eres un tipo inteligente, tampoco te miras tanto la tele, que es donde todos hemos oído (y visto) "ejquear" a Bono (no el de U2!!!).


 
Tú sí que eres inteligente, por adivinar que miro poco la tele. Lo quise añadir también, pero tuve miedo de enrollarme, de incurrir en chat. Efectivamente, los nueve años en Francia los pasé sin tele. Al volver a casa, ya con tele, poco Bono quedaba ya, y poco la miro.

Un beso,

Lluís, alias Domtom


----------



## Argónida

Eva Maria said:


> Dom,
> 
> 
> Veo que sólo Grandluc hace referencia al "ej que" andaluz de toda la vida, tal vez el origen de todos los "ejques".... (y por eso le suena en plan típico y tópico al amigo griego Alexilion...)
> 
> 
> EM


 
Eva María, sólo una pequeña puntualización: en Andalucía no existe el "ej que". Que nuestro "eh que", es decir, la aspiración de la "s" implosiva, efectivamente muy característica de nuestro habla, tenga algo que ver con el fenómeno "ej que" lo desconozco, pero que ese fenómeno sea andaluz, te aseguro que no.


----------



## ryba

Eva Maria said:


> Peña en general,
> 
> Veo que sólo Grandluc hace referencia al "ej que" andaluz de toda la vida, tal vez el origen de todos los "ejques".... (y por eso le suena en plan típico y tópico al amigo griego Alexilion...)


 
Hola, Eva María:

No te enojes, pero eh que por lo que veo supongo que no has leído todos los posts de este hilo. Me parece que ya ha quedado claro que aquí se habla de la pronunciación áspera y fricativa como la de la jota /x/ y no de la aspiración suave como la andaluza por ejemplo.



Eva Maria said:


> Sólo para añadir más leña al fuego: ¿Qué dicen los argentinos de su "quasi j" al pronunciar muchas palabras  con "s + consonante" en su habla? (Ej: "cajpa" por "caspa")



A ver qué dicen los argentinos, pero que yo haya observado (sobre todo en el español porteño y cordobés), la aspiración de la s nunca llega a ser tan... cómo decirlo... frrrrricativa como el sonido /x/ de la jota y ge/gi. Caspa no será cajpa /káxpa/, como tú dices sino 

1) /káspa/,
2) algo entre /kaspa/ y /káhpa/ (intenta pronunciar la s como lo hacen la mayoría de los porteños -me refiero a la posición de la lengua-, vas a ver que es posible llegar a pronunciar un fonema que está en medio entre /s/ y /h/),
o bien 
3) /káhpa/ (un sonido extremadamente suave, una simple exhalación del aire),
dependiendo del hablante y, claro, cuanto más rápido hablas, más pegas una palabra con otra y más aspiras.

Además, como has dicho implicitamente, los argentinos muy rara vez aspiran la s en la posición final (antes de una pausa). Bueno, que hablen los nativos, sólo quería que quedase clara la diferencia entre los sonidos /x/ y /h/.

Saludos 

EDIT: Mira qué acabo de encontrar (sobre la aspiración bonoarense):

http://www.unibuc.ro/eBooks/filologie/spaniola/8.htm


----------



## Argónida

María Madrid said:


> Jmartins.
> 
> Segundo, durante los setenta/ochenta era muy típico de las clases marginales pronunciar las eses aspiradas hasta convertirlas en una jota intensa (puedes verlo en las películas de Saura de la época, en las que los actores eran chicos de la calle). Es cierto que ahora gente perfectamente sana habla de una manera similar. Su nivel de formación y modales ya es harina de otro costal.
> 
> Tercero, no me parece un discurso razonable defender a capa y espada la manera de hablar de las clases humildes como modelo válido del idioma y menos aún que eso sea representativo de la esencia de la forma de hablar de una ciudad. Si ahora resulta que las clases menos favorecidas son el modelo a seguir como norma de habla entonces habrá que decir también entoavía y asín, que lo dice mucha gente y seguro que también lo decía Fortunata. ¿También deberíamos cometer las mismas faltas de ortografía que cometen esos recios y nobles obreros? Si crees que no dar eso por bueno es oscurantismo, cuanto lo siento pero vas muy errado. No se rechaza a las personas por su condición social, sino que no se da por buena una manera de hablar considerada vulgar. Creo que la mayoría tiene muy claro que una cosa son las personas, cuyo valor humano no tiene nada que ver y otra los usos incorrectos del idioma. Discursos populistas, no gracias, nadie ha dicho "gentuza inculta y asquerosa". Las clases marginales siempre han tenido una manera propia de hablar, lo cual puede ser muy interesante a nivel sociológico, pero no un modelo a seguir en el habla culta.
> 
> Y si resulta que lo estupendo es hablar como la Esteban personalmente prefiero vivir en Pijolandia y no salir del Hipódromo, que para algo lo han vuelto a abrir. Saludos,


 
Clases marginales/gente perfectamente sana, modales, esencia de la forma de hablar de una ciudad, interesante a nivel sociológico aunque no modelo a seguir...

Todos estos son conceptos con una gran carga ideológica, que nadie se engañe, y no me parece mal, es lógico, también lo son los míos. El análisis del lenguaje, y sobre todo cuando entramos en el terreno de los usos correctos o incorrectos, lo que está bien o mal, no es en absoluto ajeno a la ideología, a cómo creemos que deben ser las cosas. El lenguaje es cultura en el más amplio sentido de la palabra y es un reflejo de la realidad (social, económica, cultural, histórica...) de quien lo habla, como individuo y como colectivo. Y como las demás representaciones culturales se manipula, se silencia, se aniquila, se defiende... según los intereses de unos y otros.

Yo no hago discursos populistas pretendiendo que la clase trabajadora o las clases marginales o "barriobajeras", como se ha dicho, sean modelos a seguir, lo serán en algunas cosas y en otras no. Y de Belén Esteban se me ocurren muchas cosas reprobables, quizá la que menos su forma de hablar, y desde luego no tan reprobables como el hecho de que quienes "sí saben" la conviertan en una estrella de los medios de comunicación. 

Pero el lenguaje es algo vivo, y no es propiedad de nadie. Y actitudes del tipo "fíjate fulanito, que por cierto es albañil/campesino/pandillero... qué ordinario habla, gracias a dios que yo no hablo así, porque yo hablo como hay que hablar, que es la manera no sólo correcta sino además bonita, biensonante, auténtica y representante de la esencia de la tierra que me vio nacer o en la que vivo" implican un posicionamiento ideológico, no son objetivas ni imparciales. Lo único que yo he venido a decir en este hilo es que ese tipo de ideas se estaban expresando tras una serie de discursos supuestamente inocuos, y que yo no las comparto.

Por otra parte quiero ahora añadir que me molesta enormemente que ese tipo de planteamientos se acompañen de una actitud paternalista (de superioridad, por tanto) del tipo "pobreticos los obreros, si yo no digo que sean mala gente ni tengan la culpa, sólo que hay que ver qué mal hablan". Palmaditas en la espalda no, gracias, que los andaluces sabemos mucho de eso y nos hemos hartado de escuchar que "vaya lo mal que hablamos, pero qué grasia tenemos".


----------



## Eva Maria

Argónida said:


> Eva María, sólo una pequeña puntualización: en Andalucía no existe el "ej que". Que nuestro "eh que", es decir, la aspiración de la "s" implosiva, efectivamente muy característica de nuestro habla, tenga algo que ver con el fenómeno "ej que" lo desconozco, pero que ese fenómeno sea andaluz, te aseguro que no.


 

Difiero, Argónida. Los andaluces a los que yo he escuchado pronunciar el "ej que" lo hacían no aspiradamente como en Sevilla, sino muy marcadamente. ¿Dependerá de su proximidad a Extremadura o a Castilla-La Mancha? ¿Esos andaluces en concreto a los que he escuchado en el barrio de mi niñez (junto con otros idiomas y otras hablas) eran medio manchego-extremeños-andaluces? 

Creo que toda esta "discusión" proviene del hecho que cada uno de nosotros tenemos una experiencia distinta del "ej que" en cuestión - como de muchas otras cosas. Bueno, ¡de todas las cosas! Puesto que cada uno de nosotros tenemos una apreciación muy personal de cada cosa.

Confieso que habiendo estado un tiempo en Madrid no he notado un excesivo uso del "ej que" - y reconozco que pensé que aquéllos que lo usaban debían tener una procedencia del sur, dada mi anterior experiencia con el "ej que".

EM


----------



## Eva Maria

ryba said:


> Hola, Eva María:
> 
> No te enojes, pero eh que por lo que veo supongo que no has leído todos los posts de este hilo. Me parece que ya ha quedado claro que aquí se habla de la pronunciación áspera y fricativa como la de la jota /x/ y no de la aspiración suave como la andaluza por ejemplo.
> 
> 
> 
> A ver qué dicen los argentinos, pero que yo haya observado (sobre todo en el español porteño y cordobés), la aspiración de la s nunca llega a ser tan... cómo decirlo... frrrrricativa como el sonido /x/ de la jota y ge/gi. Caspa no será cajpa /káxpa/, como tú dices sino
> 
> 1) /káspa/,
> 2) algo entre /kaspa/ y /káhpa/ (intenta pronunciar la s como lo hacen la mayoría de los porteños -me refiero a la posición de la lengua-, vas a ver que es posible llegar a pronunciar un fonema que está en medio entre /s/ y /h/),
> o bien
> 3) /káhpa/ (un sonido extremadamente suave, una simple exhalación del aire),
> dependiendo del hablante y, claro, cuanto más rápido hablas, más pegas una palabra con otra y más aspiras.
> 
> Además, como has dicho implicitamente, los argentinos muy rara vez aspiran la s en la posición final (antes de una pausa). Bueno, que hablen los nativos, sólo quería que quedase clara la diferencia entre los sonidos /x/ y /h/.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> EDIT: Mira qué acabo de encontrar (sobre la aspiración bonoarense):
> 
> http://www.unibuc.ro/eBooks/filologie/spaniola/8.htm


 

Ya, Ryba!

Tranki, tronko! No suelo responder a posts que no haya leído. Pero, ¿para qué re-comentar lo que ya se ha comentado profusamente?

Sólo pretendía hacer ver que este fenómeno de las diferentes "jotas", sean fricativas, aspiradas o exhaladas (sea la "manchego-extremeña", la "andaluza" o la "argentina") son sólo variaciones sobre el mismo tema: la lengua castellana. 

EM


----------



## jmx

ryba said:


> A ver qué dicen los argentinos, pero que yo haya observado (sobre todo en el español porteño y cordobés), la aspiración de la s nunca llega a ser tan... cómo decirlo... frrrrricativa como el sonido /x/ de la jota y ge/gi.


La "cajpa" se refiere a un anuncio que sale en TV estos días en España, y en la que el actor argentino Leonardo Sbaraglia dice 'caspa' claramente con una jota muy fuerte, [káxpa] y no [káhpa]. No es la primera vez que oigo algo así a un argentino, aunque como a los madrileños, parece más algo que "se les escapa" de vez en cuando, más que una cosa sistemática.

El acento argentino y el madrileño tienen bastante en común en ese aspecto, ya que aunque son "aspiradores" hay cierta tendencia a reflejar al hablar cómo se escribe la palabra (me imagino que les parece "más culto") y por eso van alternando entre el "es que" y el "eh que" y de vez en cuando en vez de uno u otro les sale "ej que".


----------



## Eva Maria

jmartins said:


> La "cajpa" se refiere a un anuncio que sale en TV estos días en España, y en la que el actor argentino Leonardo Sbaraglia dice 'caspa' claramente con una jota muy fuerte, [káxpa] y no [káhpa]. No es la primera vez que oigo algo así a un argentino, aunque como a los madrileños, parece más algo que "se les escapa" de vez en cuando, más que una cosa sistemática.
> 
> El acento argentino y el madrileño tienen bastante en común en ese aspecto, ya que aunque son "aspiradores" hay cierta tendencia a reflejar al hablar cómo se escribe la palabra (me imagino que les parece "más culto") y por eso van alternando entre el "es que" y el "eh que" y de vez en cuando en vez de uno u otro les sale "ej que".


 
J,

Sí, pero no me refería a esa "cahpa" o "ca''pa" o "cajpa", como queramos intentar escribirlo, sino a la de un argentino que conocí que se lamentaba de sufrirla, ja ja ja ja! Tal vez pronunciaba la "jota" más marcadamente que otros argentinos.

Precisamente esto refuerza lo que yo pretendía expresar - y nadie me ha comprendido, buaaaaaa!!!!: que depende de la zona geográfica que se acentúe más o menos la "j" de marras, tanto en La Mancha, Extremadura, Madrid, Andalucía o Extremadura.

EM


----------



## jmx

María Madrid said:


> ... no me parece un discurso razonable defender a capa y espada la manera de hablar de las clases humildes como modelo válido del idioma y menos aún que eso sea representativo de la esencia de la forma de hablar de una ciudad.


Yo en ningún momento he hablado de "modelo a seguir" ni de "norma" ni de nada por el estilo. Por cierto que tampoco la manera de hablar del locutor del telediario me parece ningun modelo a seguir... salvo para conseguir un empleo de locutor. ;-)

Lo único que pido es un poco de respeto para la manera de hablar de los demás, pero en España la falta de respeto en este tema parece que está poco menos que institucionalizada. 



María Madrid said:


> Yo, madrileña de cuarta generación, estoy segura de que no es típico de Madrid hablar así, por más que Fortunata aspirase las s. Hoy en día es habitual en muchas personas que viven en Madrid, pero no es ni lo mayoritario, ni lo tradiciona,l ni lo habitual a nivel absoluto, como tú pareces decir.
> 
> Primero, hay una gran diferencia entre aspirar las eses (como en Andalucía) a hablar con rasca. Madrid está en la Mancha y no es inusual aspirar las ese en esa zona. El ejjque es otra cosa.


A ver si nos aclaramos. Te voy a conceder que no todos los madrileños digan "ejque", incluso que la mayoría de gente que tú tratas no hable así.

Pero para mí el "ejque" no es más que una forma de aspiración de eses implosivas, y de lo que estoy seguro es de que la forma de hablar de Madrid incluye aspiración, aunque no sistemática como en Andalucía, pero sí frecuente en todos los hablantes. Ahora ya no estoy seguro de qué defiendes tú, que los madrileños aspiráis o que no ¿ me lo puedes aclarar ?

Y que conste que el acento madrileño, o si prefieres, los acentos madrileños, tienen todo mi respeto, faltaría más.

Y para salir ya de una vez por todas de dudas, y que podamos analizar fríamente el tema, *dame un ejemplo*, aunque sólo sea uno, de un madrileño que salga en radio o TV contando chistes, haciendo comentarios empáticos, en definitiva, hablando de forma distendida y relajada, y que represente lo que tú consideras el auténtico acento madrileño, o el bueno, o el tradicional o lo que sea.


----------



## María Madrid

jmartins said:


> estoy seguro es de que la forma de hablar de Madrid incluye aspiración, aunque no sistemática como en Andalucía, pero sí frecuente en *todos los hablantes*
> .......
> 
> Y para salir ya de una vez por todas de dudas, y que podamos analizar fríamente el tema, *dame un ejemplo*, aunque sólo sea uno, de un madrileño que salga en radio o TV contando chistes, haciendo comentarios empáticos, en definitiva, hablando de forma distendida y relajada, y que represente lo que tú consideras el auténtico acento madrileño, o el bueno, o el tradicional o lo que sea.


 
Quizá es que el ejemplo de lo madrileño no sea un cateto haciendo chistes cutres en la tele. Quizá sea que no tengo mucho interés en ver humoristas casposos: Cruz y Raya haciendo de paletos manchegos o de gitanos de mercadillo, Los Morancos haciendo de marujas gaditanas... not quite my cup of tea ni representativo de la manera de hablar madrileña, aunque de todo de eso se encuentre aquí. Hay muchas personas que no se han criado en Madrid y tienen su forma característica de hablar. La mayoría de los presentadores de los telediarios no son madrileños (muchos dice z por d al final de las palabras, cosa muy poco madrileña) y aunque lo fueran, nadie habla como si recitaras noticias.

Eso sí, te aseguro que a diario veo a madrileños hablando de manera relajada y distendida: me voy de cañas con ellos, me atienden en las tiendas, me dan la vez en el súper, me traen los certificados a casa, nos saludamos en el ascensor... no tengo que poner la tele para oírlos. 

Creo que es evidente que el hecho de haberme criado y vivir aquí me da una perspectiva más completa de la que puedas percibir tú viendo la tele sobre cómo habla la gente en el día a día en esta ciudad. De otros sitios no osaría dar una respuesta tan categórica, pero de lo que vivo en primera persona sí. No hablo basándome en mis percepciones tras pasar aquí unos días o por como hablan unos amiguetes madrileños que conozco y con los que me veo cinco veces al año. Soy perfectamente consciente de lo que escucho en ambientes formales e informales y no vivo en una burbujita de eses perfectamente pronunciadas. Por mi trabajo trato con muchas personas de diferentes zonas y estratos. 

Por todo esto puedo afirmar que efectivamente hay gente que aspira las eses en Madrid. No necesariamente madrileños, claro. O pueden ser hijos de emigrantes que reflejan diferentes maneras de hablar: mira como habla Alejandro Sanz, que se ha criado aquí, a ver si eso suena a madrileño. Y él lo es.

Sí, también hay gente que habla con rasca, que no es lo mismo que la aspiración. Tampoco por eso vamos a darlo como opción mayoritaria, aunque en ciertas zonas sea especialmente frecuente. 

También puedo afirmar que tengo la sensación de que es más habitual que hace algunos años, como ya he dicho. Sin embargo eso no lo convierte en la manera representativa de hablar de la *mayoría*.

¿Que es más habitual que antes? Posiblemente. ¿Que es lo más representativo? No lo creo. ¿Que es más habitual en personas con nivel socio-cultural bajo? Pues sí, y no por eso se está insultando a nadie. ¿Habitual en hijos de emigrantes de otras zonas de España? También. ¿Frecuente en TODOS los hablantes, como dices tú textualmente en tu mensaje? Ni en broma, chato! ¿Que en el futuro será mucho más habitual? Está dentro de lo posible, pero también es cierto que mientras la aspiración tipo andaluza resulta simpática, la rasca despierta bastante rechazo en muchos ambientes, con todo lo que esto implica.

Siempre ha habido maneras de expresarse bien y mal vistas y rechazar la manera de hablar propia de personas incultas no es ninguna falta de respeto. Si tú lo entiendes así es una elección tuya, no una realidad absoluta, pues nadie lo plantea en esos términos. Se trata de que todos hablemos mejor, de igualar por arriba, no por abajo. 

Y personalmente me borro de esta discusión. Por más que estoy abierta al debate y al intercambio de ideas y asumo que la experiencia humana es por fuerza parcial y limitada, me parece excesivo que nadie me intente convencer a base de repetir el mismo discurso de que no oigo lo que oigo a diario en mi ciudad y que en realidad lo que verdaderamente se dice me lo pierdo porque no me doy cuenta. Saludos,


----------



## xeneize

¡Hola a todos!voy a decir lo mío, nomás...
1) a través de mi experiencia en Madrid, bastante larga, puedo decir que el "ej que" lo noté muy poco, y las aspiraciones también.
Estarán, pero no me parecen para nada un rasgo típico de Madrid, sinceramente.
Todo lo contrario: para mí, que hablo español a la manera argentina, lo que me llama la atención del habla de los madrileños es la ese final re re fuerte, en palabras como "vamosss", mientras que un argentino, y yo también, diría "vamos" o, a veces, "vamoh".
Para ustedes seguro ni se nota, pero para mí la ese final de Madrid es *super fuerte* 
¿Vieron? como decía otro "catalanet" (es en broma, ya saben que uds catalans me gustan igual), "depende...de qué punto miras el mundo todo depende..."
Seguro hay "ej que", pero para mí no es lo típico, y no por no ser del habla culta, sino porque no es algo tan característico de Madrid, según yo.
Las aspiraciones que más noto, son las de la "z", no de la ese: decir "Ahnar" eso sí, me parece típico, pero quizás eso sea dondequiera.
Y ese, la aspiran más, también en la tele, en palabras como "Irrael", o similares.
Típico de Madrid, por ejemplo, definiría eso de "Madrizz", eso sí 
O bien el "tíoo" pronunciado con la "o" larga (respecto de otras pronuncias), o el decir "hasta luego" sonando a "ta loogooo" (para con lo que estoy acostumbrado yo, eh!)....
Eso, por lo menos, es lo que me llama la atención a mí y a mis amigos argentinos, no el "ej que", que me parece mucho menos difundido.
*¡Ojo! ningún intento irónico ni nada, para mí todas estas pronuncias están re bien, me gustan, no las asocio a ninguna clase, no creo que el habla estándar esté ni en la clase culta ni en la baja, sino en el promedio de todas, y para mí el habla de las clases bajas es tan representativo como el de las cultas, nomás eso.*
Eso para no equivocar ni polemizar ; )

2) Yo hablo a lo argentino, para los españoles (y no sólo) soy un argentino más, aunque no sea así.
Voceo, y me trago las eses de vez en cuando, e incluso se me escapa el _che_ frecuentemente.
Y con todo eso, ningún problema en ningún lugar de España, y mucho menos en Madriz 
Ni en oficinas, en bancos, universidad, tiendas, bla bla, nada de nada...No sólo ningún problema, sino que además puedo decir que, en lo personal, *a los madrileños les re gusta el acento argentino, las eses aspiradas, y todo.*
Me encontré bárbaro con eso...
Como dirían ustedes, *les mola mazo, tío* 
Eso es respecto de mi experiencia personal, claro...
Yo, como bien puso *el (no tan) polaco *, suelo aspirar las eses como mis amigos argentinos y la mayoría de los argentinos, según lo que veo yo claro, tanto en la tele como en la calle.
Bien lo dijeron: no es ni /x/ (jota o ge), ni la "h" andaluza.
Es más suave, como pusieron, es algo entremedio entre la s y la h andaluza, nada de jota, que igual tampoco es tan fuerte como la jota española...
Aunque haya argentinos, como correctamente escribieron, que la aspiran más fuerte (hoy en día entre los jóvenes me parece que viene pegando fuerte eso de aspirar más), y otros que menos fuerte, y algunos que incluso nada o casi nada, lo más general me parece ser esto.
Además, correcto, por lo general no se suele aspirar en posición final, si no sigue nada, diferentemente de los andaluzes me parece, sino tan sólo si luego hay una consonante fuerte, en este caso sí me parece ser "la regla", digamos, pero en el otro no.
Yo no digo "noh vamoh", sino "noh vamos" (ojo con la h, ya les dije, es particular, pero es para que nos entendamos...).
Luego, esperemos a que algún argentino aporte lo suyo.
Por lo tanto, para mí, el acento y la pronunciación/aspiración de Madrid y aquella argentina, lejos de ser similares, son *dos mundos aparte*....

Punto final: para mí esto de _aspirar_, me parece obvio, no es nada malo, no quita nada al idioma, es un rasgo más, si fuera malo, entonces igual de malo sería _no aspirar;_además,* si vamos a computar por países, estoy seguro de que la gran mayoría del mundo hispanohablante aspira las eses, así que estoy en esa gran mayoría y me sienta muy bien*
Además, en lo personal, encuentro esto de aspirar como uno de los rasgos más lindos, sea en boca de argentinos, como de andaluces o madrileños o venezolanos, cubanos o catalanes, da igual.
Pero, igual de lindo es no aspirar, y decir las eses: *me re gusta igual*, no me parece ninguno ni mejor ni peor, ni más o menos culto.
¿Puedo decir una cosa? a lo argentino, _son todas boludeces, che_....
Chau!


----------



## jmx

xeneize said:


> Las aspiraciones que más noto, son las de la "z", no de la ese: decir "Ahnar" eso sí, me parece típico, pero quizás eso sea dondequiera.


No, es también un rasgo meridional, y de hecho muy ligado a la aspiración de la ese. Incluso algún autor especula con que en las zonas donde se aspiran las eses y zetas, originariamente no se distinguían ambas letras, es decir, se "seseaba".

Ah, y por favor, relee mi post #19.


----------



## xeneize

Claro que lo leí, pero yo no me refería a como hablaran conmigo nomás, sino también a cómo los oía hablando entre ellos, me parece obvio.
Yo también, al igual que vos, los oí hablando entre ellos....
Sólo que no noté ese rasgo como algo tan difundido, diferentemente de vos.
Así que no lo definiría en absoluto un rasgo madrileño, al contrario de los demás que mencioné...
Claro está que una es _mi_ lista de los "rasgos madrileños, catalanes, argentinos" o lo que sea, otra es la tuya, otra es la de otro...
Si vos decís que para vos eso de "ej que" es un rasgo, lo respeto.
Si me decís que para muchos es así, te puedo creer, aunque veo que para otros no es así, así que ya no sabría a quién creer...ejm.
Pero, para mí personalmente no es así, no tanto, se puede dar pero no lo veo típico como para definirlo "rasgo madrileño", sino nomás "rasgo de una parte (¿chica? ¿grande? eso ya no sabría decirlo..) de los madrileños".
Saludos


----------



## heidita

Es inaudito que no haya dado mi opinión siendo la madrileña más autentica del foro (si no, ¡¡que me demuestren lo contrario!!) . 





jmartins said:


> Y en todo caso, si fuera cierto que la aspiración hubiera llegado a Madrid a partir de los 1950, resultaría que ha arrasado totalmente, porque es sencillamente imposible oír en radio o televisión a un madrileño que use un registro coloquial y relajado, y que no aspire las eses. *Por favor, dadme un ejemplo de lo contrario, si podéis*.


 
No tengo ni idea cómo puedes hacer una afirmación tan tajante y tan errónea. ¿A lo mejor es porque no vives aquí?



> Porque ya he tenido incontables discusiones sobre el tema, y al final la conclusión es que en Madrid se habla "español normal", salvo los "macarras" y "barriobajeros". Y lo cierto es que cualquier cosa que se diga en Madrid, acaba por ser normal en el resto de España.


 
Otra afirmación tendenciosa, jmartins. No sé si no te das cuenta....

El hecho es, y llevo 30 años siendo madrileña, que las "ejques" NO se oyen en el habla normal de los madrileños. Sí se oye de gente (no de todos) de barrios marginales o participantes de "Gran Hermano" o similares.



María Madrid said:


> Pues yo conozco a muchísimas personas, con las que trato a diario, a las que les suena a mil demonios y como mucho lo dicen en broma. Como mucho.


 
En efecto. Sí se hace una broma de ello. Pero una persona que habla "bien" no hay duda que le suena mal la "rasca".



> Yo, madrileña de cuarta generación,


 
¡¡Ya somos dos!! Bueno, mo joya sí lo es, de no sé cuantas generaciones, la verdad. Y nadie de toda su familia dice_ ejque_.


> Tercero, no me parece un discurso razonable defender a capa y espada la manera de hablar de las clases humildes como modelo válido del idioma y menos aún que eso sea representativo de la esencia de la forma de hablar de una ciudad.


 
A mí tampoco. Bien es cierto, que lo del !ejque" también se oye en los grupos "pijos" sobre todo de gente joven, que se ha puesto de moda, pero una persona mediamente educada, por supuesto, no dice ejque. 




Eva Maria said:


> Dom,
> 
> Y además, como eres un tipo inteligente, tampoco te miras tanto la tele, que es donde todos hemos oído (y visto) "ejquear" a Bono


 
Desde luego, Bono es punto y aparte. El típico modelo del "ejque" por excelencia. 
Este señor sin embargo no es de Madrid, sino de Albacete.




xeneize said:


> ¡Me encontré bárbaro con eso...
> Como dirían ustedes, *les mola mazo, tío*


 
Esto lo dice casi en exclusiva la gente joven, Xene. 



xeneize said:


> Claro está que una es _mi_ lista de los "rasgos madrileños, catalanes, argentinos" o lo que sea, otra es la tuya, otra es la de otro...


 
Es cierto, pero al menos se debe esperar de la persona que opine , sobre todo tajantemente, que haya vivido largo tiempo o que viva en el lugar en cuestión, ¿no?


----------



## xeneize

> Esto lo dice casi en exclusiva la gente joven, Xene.


 
Ya lo sé Heidita, ya lo sé...



> Es cierto, pero al menos se debe esperar de la persona que opine , sobre todo tajantemente, que haya vivido largo tiempo o que viva en el lugar en cuestión, ¿no?


[/QUOTE]

Claro. No creo, de todas formas, que te referías a mí, ya que no pienso haber opinado "tajantemente" 

Una cosa, empero.
Los rasgos son subjetivos también, dependiendo de quién los mire. Y a veces la impresión varía.
Me explico. Para un andaluz, creo, en Madrid no aspiran las eses, no tanto.
Pero, ya lo vimos, para algunos catalanes sí, y mucho.
Es que en Catalunya se aspira aún menos, y la percepción es distinta...
Yo tengo amigos argentinos que me dicen no aspirar NUNCA las eses, según ellos....pero, a mis oídos, aspiran mucho... Así que...
Yo viví bastante en Madrid, y los rasgos que pongo, son los que oí yo.
Aunque creo que eso de "Madriz" no lo pueda negar ninguno...
Lo de las vocales finales "largas" depende de dónde se mire.
Un argentino dice "ha(h)ta luego" sin alargar la palabra, así que, respecto de este patrón, los madrileños dicen "'ta logoo", a mis oídos.
Me imagino que para ustedes no es así, sin embargo.
Lo del "ej que", ya lo dije: para mí no es representativo ni lo noté así mucho.
Pero no me extraña que para un catalán pueda serlo...
En fin, es el punto de mirada el que cambia...
Saludos


----------



## jmx

xeneize said:


> Es que en Catalunya se aspira aún menos, y la percepción es distinta...


No soy catalán sino aragonés. Efectivamente, yo estoy comparando con cómo se habla en mi tierra, o mejor aún, con cómo se hablaba hace 30 años. No es que se aspirara poco, es que la aspiración era algo totalmente desconocido, ya fuera un universitario o un analfabeto. Y no es un rasgo original de Aragón. Lo mismo vale para Navarra, La Rioja, la parte castellanoparlante del País Vasco, casi todo el valle del Duero, el Cantábrico, y gran parte de las provincias de Cuenca y Guadalajara. Ahora bien, el acento de todas estas tierras es hoy prácticamente invisible en los medios, la gente mal informada lo confunde con la manera de hablar de locutor de telediario, pero obviamente yo no. También creo que hay quien lo llama "hablar con acento vasco".



xeneize said:


> Yo tengo amigos argentinos que me dicen no aspirar NUNCA las eses, según ellos....pero, a mis oídos, aspiran mucho...


Efectivamente, te creo, y lo mismo vale para los madrileños, aunque es cierto que en una comparación un madrileño con estudios suele aspirar menos que un argentino. Los de Madrid están rodeados de gente que habla como ellos y oyen medios que hablan como ellos, y saltarse un 20-30% de las eses lo consideran "normal" y ni siquiera lo perciben. Tú mismo, si estás comparando con un argentino, seguramente tampoco percibes ese 20-30%, que suele corresponder a las posiciones de la frase "donde queda disimuladito", no a las que "se notan mucho".


----------



## jmx

heidita said:


> No tengo ni idea cómo puedes hacer una afirmación tan tajante y tan errónea. ¿A lo mejor es porque no vives aquí?
> [...]
> Otra afirmación tendenciosa, jmartins. No sé si no te das cuenta....


Por favor Heidita, o cualquier otro madrileño o no madrileño que lea este mensaje, contestadme a la pregunta que ya he hecho, y os doy la razón en todo lo que queráis. Pero por favor contestad a esto :


> Y para salir ya de una vez por todas de dudas, y que podamos analizar fríamente el tema, *dame un ejemplo*, aunque sólo sea uno, de un madrileño que salga en radio o TV contando chistes, haciendo comentarios empáticos, en definitiva, hablando de forma distendida y relajada, y que represente lo que tú consideras el auténtico acento madrileño, o el bueno, o el tradicional o lo que sea.


Hay 6 televisiones con base en Madrid, sin contar TDT, y por lo menos otra media docena de radios, emitiendo 24 horas al día. ¡ No puede ser tan difícil encontrar un ejemplo !


----------



## heidita

jmartins said:


> Por favor Heidita, o cualquier otro madrileño o no madrileño que lea este mensaje, contestadme a la pregunta que ya he hecho, y os doy la razón en todo lo que queráis. Pero por favor contestad a esto :
> Hay 6 televisiones con base en Madrid, sin contar TDT, y por lo menos otra media docena de radios, emitiendo 24 horas al día. ¡ No puede ser tan difícil encontrar un ejemplo !


 

Todos los madrileños de esta página te han asegurado que no es un fenómeno madrileño el asunto del _ejque_. Personalmente pongo como ejemplo a Bono, para un ejemplo _ejqueista_ por excelencia. 

Ya que tú eres el que duda de nuestra opinión, dinos un _ejqueista _madrileño que te llame la atención. De todas formas, me supongo que los de Albacete no hablan todos como Bono, ¿o sí? (Ya hemos descartado a Belén Esteban, los que salen en los Grandes Hermanos etc. ¿no?)

A bote pronto se me ocurre Ramoncín a quién recuerdo _ejqueista_. Pero ni es representativo, ni es precisamente un ejemplo educado. Solía tener un programa, bastante interesante, de componer palabras. Y una de sus favoritas era "cónyugues" (tal cual!)


----------



## María Madrid

jmartins said:


> Por favor Heidita, o cualquier otro madrileño o no madrileño que lea este mensaje, contestadme a la pregunta que ya he hecho, y os doy la razón en todo lo que queráis. Pero por favor contestad a esto :
> Hay 6 televisiones con base en Madrid, sin contar TDT, y por lo menos otra media docena de radios, emitiendo 24 horas al día. ¡ No puede ser tan difícil encontrar un ejemplo !


¿Pero qué perra te ha dado con la televisión? ¿Es que la gente pide unas tapas en el bar de la esquina como si diera el tiempo o leyera la crónica de la última ocurrencia de Bush? No. 

Por eso no es que sea difícil darte un ejemplo, es que pides como ejemplo algo que no representa para nada la manera real de hablar de la media en el día a día. 

Si no te damos un ejemplo televisivo es porque en televisión se usa un soniquete neutro y salvo la presentadora canaria de Corazón Corazón, todos suenan medio igual. Todos los juveniles y dinámicos hablan estilo Jesús Vázquez (gallego), todos los serios estilo Gabilondo (vasco) o Urdazi (que no sé de dónde es pero no es madrileño). ¿Se les notan acentos regionales a esos presentadores? No. ¿Es madrileño Jesús Álvarez? Pues no hay grandes diferencias entre él y otro que no lo sea, ya que tienden a usar una pronunciación sin definición regional. ¿Te vale de ejemplo los dobladores de CSI o de los Simpson? Suelen ser catalanes, pero no tienen acento catalán. 

Ahora hablas de aspiración, ya has dejado atrás la rasca. 

De acuerdo, si hay aspiración, ésa que tan certeramente has calculado en un 20-30% (ya me dirás cómo has llegado a esa cifra, con los métodos de medición de Espe?) a un oído madrileño experto le suena un cierto deje ajeno. Pero no todo el mundo tiene buen oído, eso es cierto. Y también están los que se han criado oyendo eso, que lo perciben de manera distinta. 

Puedo admitir que todas las eses no se pronuncien igual, lógico teniendo en cuenta los sonidos previos y que siguen, pero esa variación en la intensidad no es necesariamente una aspiración. Tampoco hay una única manera de decir la ene en español. Simplemente hay variaciones fonéticas relacionadas con los sonidos inmediatamente anteriores y posteriores. En algunos lugares puede llegar a la aspiración de la ese, en otros sólo a una suavización del sonido.

Hay un último detalle importante, las mujeres pronuncian unas eses mucho más marcadas que las de los hombres, uno de los recursos de los humoristas para imitar a personajes con pluma es arrastrar las eses como las mujeres... ¿las madrileñas aspiran entonces un 10%? En fin, que me ahora sí que me "desuscribo" de verdad. Saludos,


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches:

Con cinco páginas sobre el tema, Alexilion tiene material y opiniones para hacerse una idea.
El hilo queda cerrado.

Gracias por vuestra atención
Martine (Mod...)


----------

